# Is this building art deco?



## roshdyhu (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

No. Looks more like somewhere between brutalism and 70's modernism.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Elements of Streamline Moderne at the corners. Streamline Moderne really grew out of the mid 1930s and went well into the 1950s, even the early 1960s. Some early examples incorporate Art Deco elements but later examples are much more spare and abstract (Morris Lapidus notwithstanding ).


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Looks like something from the 50's. Where I am from it looks like what we call _reconstruction_. Notice how everyone just helped themselves placing new window frames.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

roshdyhu, please include a photo credit when you post images. If you have taken the picture yourself, let us know! Thanks.

I'd agree with Jan; it looks '50's to me too with that prominent cornice, the curved moulding details at the bottom of the photo, and the repetition of strong rectangular pattern.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

It's a transition from Art Déco to Modernism.The symmetry and the top shows a trend stuck to the past more than to Modern Architecture.


----------



## allricjohnson1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Owhh...looking very huge building. i think people should have a look at it. I will surely visit that building. Thank you.


----------



## roshdyhu (Sep 22, 2012)

Taller said:


> roshdyhu, please include a photo credit when you post images. If you have taken the picture yourself, let us know! Thanks.
> 
> I'd agree with Jan; it looks '50's to me too with that prominent cornice, the curved moulding details at the bottom of the photo, and the repetition of strong rectangular pattern.


I took the photo myself with my iPhone while driving past it the other day.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

How about this, I've wondered whether this is art deco or has art deco influence. Baiyoke 2, Bangkok:

Hosted on flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^It's a shame to call that ugly thing art-deco. I would just refer to buildings like those as 'postmodernist' and exclude 'art deco' from their titles altogether.


----------

